# Doom - Frage zu den Leveldesigns. Zurückgehen nötig?



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

*Doom - Frage zu den Leveldesigns. Zurückgehen nötig?*

Ich hab mir Doom geholt, macht echt dämonisch viel Spaß   aber was ich mich frage ist: muss man ggf. auch mal ein ganzes Level wieder zurückgehen, um etwas zu holen/finden? Ich hab z.b. ein Level gespielt, in dem u.a auch ein Raum war, der eine Zugangskarte Rot braucht. Ich hab trotz suche nichts gefunden und irgendwann dann am Ende des Levels angekommen, wo man seine Statistik eingeblendet bekommt. In dem neuen Level wiederum komme ich an einer Stelle nicht weiter, da ich keine blaue Zugangkarte finde, habe aber eine rote - jetzt frage ich mich: muss ich vlt ein GANZES Level zurückgehen, und die blaue Karte ist dort im vorigen Level, wo ich mit der roten Karte reinkomme? 

Es geht mir nicht speziell um DIESE Mission, sondern ich frag mich das allgemein, ob man auch öfter mal ein gutes Stück wieder zurückgehen muss... ^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy;9988395jetzt frage ich mich: muss ich vlt ein GANZES Level zurückgehen schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht über Levelgrenzen hinweg, nein. In dem Fall hast du die Karte in dem vorherigen Level einfach nicht gefunden bzw. dir hat was gefehlt (Doppelsprung).


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Doppelsprung? Man kann in der Luft nochmal höher springen, oder wie? Das wusste ich leider nicht...   naja, dann spiele ich normal weiter, allerdings wohl frühestens Freitag wg. Fußball


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juli 2016)

Die Fähigkeit kriegt man erst später. Teilweise kommst du dann damit in den ersten paar Levels an vorher unzugängliche Stellen. Das lässt sich dann nach dem einmaligen Durchspielen angehen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (6. Juli 2016)

Du kannst nach dem durchspielen in deinem Spielstand die Levels mit deinen erworbenen Fähigkeiten und Waffen manuell nochmal anwählen und spielen um Secrets etc. noch zu finden. Daher rate ich dir beim ernuten Durchspielen einen anderen Speicherslot zu wählen falls du dich ijn einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad probieren willst. Es gibt ja dafür 3 Speicherslots im Singleplayer.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

smutjesmooth schrieb:


> Du kannst nach dem durchspielen in deinem Spielstand die Levels mit deinen erworbenen Fähigkeiten und Waffen manuell nochmal anwählen und spielen um Secrets etc. noch zu finden. Daher rate ich dir beim ernuten Durchspielen einen anderen Speicherslot zu wählen falls du dich ijn einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad probieren willst. Es gibt ja dafür 3 Speicherslots im Singleplayer.


 Ach so, ich kann also schon nach dem Durchspielen EINES Levels das Level erneut spielen inkl. meiner bereits verbesserten Waffen&co, oder wie?


----------



## smutjesmooth (7. Juli 2016)

Ich hab das Game quasi in einem Durchlauf durchgesuchtet. 
Aber normalerweise müsstest die die bereits besuchten Levels anwählen können bei dem Menu was aufgeht wenn du deinen Speicherslot gewählt hast.Guck dir einfach mal das Menu an dann da müsste weiter unten Levelwahl oder so etwas ähnliches stehen. Kann aber auch sein das die Levelwahl erst verfügbar ist wenn man den Sp durchgespielt hat. Ist auch nützlich wenn man die Doom Puppen zb nachträglich noch sammeln will oder die Classic Levels alle sehen will. Zu den Classic Levels gab es ja hier bei Pc Games mal einen Artikel mit einem Guide wo die sich alle versteckt haben.


----------

